# Pvc with abs fittings?



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Different geographic areas often only carry one or the other. I have no good explanation.


I was thinking maybe it was a code thing .


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> I was thinking maybe it was a code thing .


Both are perfectly acceptable here, but PVC is only available through plumbing suppliers, ABS is all you will find in stock at home depot.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

This is the only time we change from PVC to ABS.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

We change from the plumbers abs to sdr 35 when starting our septic or side sewer, but we always use a fernco for the change.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> We change from the plumbers abs to sdr 35 when starting our septic or side sewer, but we always use a fernco for the change.


Probably because they used gasketed fittings and pipe instead of solvent weld and don't carry transition glue.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

PVC is solvent welding (primer softens the pipe and the glue fills in any small spots)
ABS is actually glued together Transition glue is illegal here because of the above way they are joined and we must use a mechanical connection (strong back fernco or mission both are just brand names)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cuda said:


> PVC is solvent welding (primer softens the pipe and the glue fills in any small spots)
> ABS is actually glued together Transition glue is illegal here because of the above way they are joined and we must use a mechanical connection (strong back fernco or mission both are just brand names)


PVC is also solvent welded, you can fit pvc without primer in certain applications.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's the ABS that is not solvent welded but rather glued, pvc without primer is because the glue has the softening solvent in it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cuda said:


> It's the ABS that is not solvent welded but rather glued, pvc without primer is because the glue has the softening solvent in it.


I hit the thank button instead of the quote...but no ABS is also solvent welded. It's basically acetone with plastic dissolved in it to give it body and fill voids.

Both abs and pvc glue are solvent cements.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

The pipes I was originally posted about were actually vent lines, and they almost looked like they had opaque, white paint around the joints, and something clear like silicone... Do plastic vent lines need to be solvent glued or can they use silicone? (Like I've seen a lot of HVAC vents glued)


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> That's how we switch from PVC below grade to ABS above slab - transition glue - and it's expensive compared to ABS and PVC glues.
> 
> We don't use PVC above grade in Ontario on plumbing drains


We quit using abs around here about 20 years ago for the most part any way,A few guys like it though.


----------

